# These guys good or bad?



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Sugar is nearly done with her basic training at the Petsmart puppy class. I am considering doing some advanced training. In particular, I would like to be able to handle her safely off-leash away from my house. I stumbled across these guys while searching for trainers in my area. 

http://www.doganswers.com/

They look like a national franchise. I've never heard of them, but they claim to be specialists in off-leash training. Has anyone used these guys before?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Texas Better Dog Trainers?*

While I haven't heard of This group  



> Quote: Be forewarned, the words "*Positive Reinforcement, Luring and Operant Conditioning*." are code for bribing with food. Folks, don't waste your time and money on this nonsense and call us to learn how to train your dog fast without food or violent methods. The cruelest method is the one where the dog never gets trained and the dog no longer respects the owners and is biting people as a direct result of owners trying to train their dog with food. Then the dog has to be euthanized.


I do know I don't agree with that statement. Only people that don't understand or train properly using Operant Conditions end up with a dog that no longer respects their owner and is biting people (?).

Not saying you have to use food to train, just that it does help ESPECIALLY when training young puppies. And if you can start doing the early training with a young puppy (and food) you never get to the advanced horrible stages described above. 

But is seems to me they train the dogs fast just whizzing thru obedience click here 









As long as you are also going to the classes, be neat to sign up, attend, and report back how well it's going!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Texas Better Dog Trainers?*

Here you go:

http://www.4pawsu.com/index.htm

I believe that they have classes in Sacramento (McKinnley Park) and Roseville. They offer a levels program, that will progress the dogs to off-leash work.

I've never been out there, but I've worked with one of their founding trainers, and if you look at their library, you can see what type of training that they emphasize. And here are their recommended books: http://www.4pawsu.com/bookstore.htm


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Texas Better Dog Trainers?*

I think 4pawsu might be a rather long drive. I'm in Texas.

I'm going to call the local doganswers tomorrow and talk to them. I've been doing some reading and apparently off-leash training is not recommended for dogs under 18 months. Sugar is just shy of 4 months of age.

Sugar trains rather easily, but still has puppy distractions. The good news is that she has a rather calm temperament which works in her favor. She's getting big enough that she's now a handful on a leash. I can't believe how fast she is growing. She is in the growth spurt phase. She's gained 8 lbs in the last 10 days.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Texas Better Dog Trainers for puppies?*

Calipso, a huge help for us to answer many questions is if you can go up to your "My Stuff" (up top) and then into your "My Profile" then scroll down and put your GENERAL location. (you don't need a stalker knocking on your door, but your town or closest town will help).

The age of our pups makes a huge difference in the amount and type of training I like to do. While I don't want them running amock, I also want them to be puppies for as long as I can bear it







so if I were you I'd be looking for 'Puppy classes'. They tend to have some obedience, but also alot of normal puppy behaviors and guidance/suggestions, stress the vital importance (and the stuff the majority of us fail to do properly) with the SOCIALIZATION aspect of our raising a puppy. 

Many of the better dog training places have puppy and adult classes that work in conjunction with each other. So you have a fairly smooth transition with the prep work in puppy classes leading to the classes you enter after 6 months or so.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Texas Better Dog Trainers for puppies?*

Sugar is 4 months and 39lbs now. She still has 4 weeks left in her puppy school. She's learned basic stuff, but she's not safe to be taken off-leash outside a controlled area and still responds poorly to recall.

Her initial goal for the puppy training was to help with her socialization. She was removed too early from her litter and has trouble interacting with strange dogs as a result. She is still prone to fear aggression even when the other dogs are passive towards her. She fine once she gets to know the new dog.


----------

